# Hand Cleaner - ALERT



## Maxx (Sep 23, 2013)

A friend posted this and I cleaned up the language.



> *Post subject:* Blue Label DL Hand Cleaner
> 
> Gone to heck!
> Formulation changed due to California regulations  because it had petroleum distillates in it. I have been buying Permatex  brand but the last big tub I bought, I turned it upside down to install  on the wall pump, and it all ran out like watery cottage cheese! Scooped  it up and took it back... it's the new environmentally friendly  product.. smells all pretty and nice now.. but it DOES NOT WORK!
> ...



Jack Booted thugs at the EPA messing with us once again......


----------



## Sharky (Sep 23, 2013)

Look around (maybe amazon / ebay) for GOJO SUPRO-MAX.  It's on the pricey side, but a little goes a long way.  It's a gritty, pumice like cleaner that takes off everything I've ever tried (heavy grease, oils, paint, etc)  but it doesn't destroy your hands.  I think it has lanolin or something in it.  I've been using it for several years and there's a $15 dispenser, the 2000ml box/bag lasts me a year or more for about a year at $25-30.


----------



## Maxx (Sep 23, 2013)

I use Fast Orange here, both plain and with pumice.
I posted just to alert those that use that brand.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for California to declare "Freedom" hazardous to your health!

Ron


----------



## aliva (Sep 23, 2013)

As a Millwright and Heavy Duty Equipment Mechanic, I get into all kinds of filth, been using this product for a while and in 30+ years I find it the best so far
Pro-Link Nutty Green. Give it try you'll be pleased, and no I don't get a commission.
http://www.careyonline.net/catalog/p/WH3000606-CS/PRO-LINK-Nutty-Green-Hand-Cleaner/


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a yellow pumice based product that comes out of the tub firm like playdoh.  wet your hands and rub it in, then use a bit of water to get a really good lather and wash it off.  It will even clean under your nails.  I used all kinds of hand cleaner as a mechanic and that is the only one I will buy.  I have even bought a tub when the co I worked for supplied hand cleaner and lava soap.  I will go out in the shop and get the name off of the tub.  a 10 Lb tub lasts for two or three years and costs 15 bucks.  The pro brand cleaner and polish sellers for detail shops usually have it on their trucks.  It smells like coconut and is nice and rough but not aggressive on your skin at all.   Another alternative has recently been discussed on the 3 N 1 forum about using powdered Borax in a pizza parmesean shaker.  Lots of ways to get clean without bleeding to do it...

Bob


----------



## jgedde (Sep 24, 2013)

Best stuff I've ever used is Solopol.  Cleans exceptionally well and doesn't smell bad (or citrus-like).  It uses ground up walnut shells as grit.  I bought my pump bottle from Amazon.  Phenomenal stuff!

John


----------



## PurpLev (Sep 24, 2013)

I am using Orange-Glo (got a pack at Costco and it seems like it is going to last forever), but this Solopol looks pretty promising being solvent free and all. might give this one a try at some point.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Sep 24, 2013)

I have found that both Solopol and GoJo are very harsh on my hands when they get old. I don't know if there's an expiration date on these items.


I also don't have a problem with the EPA keeping toxic waste out of my environment.


----------

